# Seafresh



## Paul24 (31 Aug 2004)

I have had two companies call recently to my door in the evening time offering frozen foods, Fish, Chicken & Meats.
One is called Seafresh and I believe the other one was from down the south east. The prices seemed a bit expensive but the food looked very good.

Has anybody got any experience with these companies, as I am nervous with door to door sales.

Is their quality as good as they claim. Are their prices expensive

Paul


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (31 Aug 2004)

A quick  throws up some favourable reviews (if it's Martins Seafresh foods you're talking about).


----------



## Brynick (31 Aug 2004)

I bought food from ''Seafresh'' at least I think it was them. Like yourself, when I saw the food I was very impressed and before I knew it, I had bought alot of chicken/gougon dishes and deserts. I have to say there was no problem at all with the food, it was delicious, the only drawback was the price. I just found it that little bit expensive. My advice to you is if you have the money go ahead coz you wont be disappointed.


----------



## okidoki987 (31 Aug 2004)

My mother has used this type of company for years (not sure of the name).
She swears by them although they are a little on the expensive side, the quality is superb.


----------



## Swoon0 (31 Aug 2004)

Are they an Irish company ? Does anyone have a website for them ?


----------



## octopussy (31 Aug 2004)

Seafresh are a Canadian company and if I remember they are based in Artane. I did an interview for a sales job with them some when they first set up in Dublin.


----------



## Tonto (1 Sep 2004)

*Tax.*

This company was driving UK registered vans but doing business in Ireland. Irish companies doing business in Ireland have to use Irish registered vans, pay import duty on them etc. Now that they are registered in Artane I hope that they have also registered their vans in Ireland also?.


----------

